# Any ideas for "scary room"?



## Dalia (Oct 25, 2009)

On halloween i always do a scary room. Something like haunted house. But this time i have no ideas. Maybe you have some?? In my country there's halloween is not existing, but i don't care. There is nothing to buy also. So i need ideas only for handmade things. And something creepy, to make my guests screaming ;D

I'm doing it in cellar. Hmm. Last year my guests had to stick their hands to the jar full of spiders and remove a paper, write something, and when they are writing somebody are gripting on their legs.... And etc.... I don't need tips for decorating, i need tips for that stuff. By the way, sorry for my english... 
I'm 14 year old.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 25, 2009)

please :////


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Dalia 

There are a lot of threads that have ideas. I will post a couple of links for you. 

In this first link, MumBO jUMbo tells how to create a bat room using only black trash bags. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/84654-some-advices-thanks.html


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

In this next link In the next link AriaDragonfly gives a detailed plan of her themes and props for every room. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...84032-my-party-plans-so-far-themed-rooms.html


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

In this link moocheex55 outlines how to create a Bloody Bayou/Swamp 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/77485-party-theme-idea-bloody-bayou.html


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

In this link I listed some of the props I created last year in my serial killer theme

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-some-easy-last-minute-scarry-prop-ideas.html


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope this helps. 

Check out the links. If you have any questions, just ask and I will try to help you.


----------

